# Nemesis Button getting hot



## baksteen8168 (8/10/14)

Hi Guys and Gals

I have been using my Nemesis with a RDA for a while now and i am really loving the way she hits. One question though. 

Why is the button getting hot? It is only some time that this happens. Not chain vaping and average hits are around 5 seconds. Most of the time there is no heat, but every now and then the button heats up like crazy.

I am running at 0.3 with a 35A battery so I know i am well within the battery's limits.


----------



## TylerD (8/10/14)

baksteen8168 said:


> Hi Guys and Gals
> 
> I have been using my Nemesis with a RDA for a while now and i am really loving the way she hits. One question though.
> 
> ...


Have you cleaned the contacts on the Nemesis yet? Dirty contacts can make this happen.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (8/10/14)

TylerD said:


> Have you cleaned the contacts on the Nemesis yet? Dirty contacts can make this happen.



Gave her a quick clean when I got her, but that might not have been enough. 

Think i will do it thorough and report back. Any recommendation cleaning solution wise?


----------



## Rowan Francis (8/10/14)

alcahol based switch cleaner is great , rub with a tough cloth ,ie - old cotton cloth

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## TylerD (8/10/14)

baksteen8168 said:


> Gave her a quick clean when I got her, but that might not have been enough.
> 
> Think i will do it thorough and report back. Any recommendation cleaning solution wise?


Braso and an old t-shirt and some elbow grease!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## K_klops (8/10/14)

TylerD said:


> Braso and an old t-shirt and some elbow grease!


Get yourself some silvo and smash It on make sure you use a cotton based cloth. Also make sure the connection at the bottom of the tube on the battery Iis not over tight. It sometimes causes it 2.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (8/10/14)

baksteen8168 said:


> Hi Guys and Gals
> 
> I have been using my Nemesis with a RDA for a while now and i am really loving the way she hits. One question though.
> 
> ...


As the guys have said a good clean sorts out most issues. I've found that I didn't pay attention to the screw that holds the switch together. Make sure the threads on that are squeaky clean as will as the hole it screws into then come tell us how much harder its hitting.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (8/10/14)

Thanks for all the input and advice. Will give her a good clean and report back.


----------



## Yiannaki (8/10/14)

TylerD said:


> Braso and an old t-shirt and some elbow grease!



if you don't have a t-shirt, use a doily!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (8/10/14)

It's normal. Mine did the same. It's your ohms. Go .4 and above and you'll see. Same with my Launcher V2.


----------



## Riddle (8/10/14)

I experienced the same problem when I had my nemesis. Only when I had my 0.2ohm build in. Anything higher seemed to be fine


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (8/10/14)

Is your nemi using a magnetic fire button, or a spring? because my Astro is using a spring, and on low builds gets warm. upgrading to magnets, may sort your issue out, if the cleaning doesn't help.

*Don't listen to this, i was misunderstanding the workings of mech mods *


----------



## johan (8/10/14)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Is your nemi using a magnetic fire button, or a spring? because my Astro is using a spring, and on low builds gets warm. upgrading to magnets, may sort your issue out, if the cleaning doesn't help.



I don't understand this  as zero current flows through the spring, or in case of magnets; through the magnets. Both types are just keeping the contact open. The silver contact inside the switch is the only part that carries current (on negative side).

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (8/10/14)

Hmm, ok, then I must be mistaken. all i know is that If i go below 0.25 ohms on my astro the button gets hot, all my contacts and threads are spotless, i use alcohol to clean them. What could it be then?


----------



## johan (8/10/14)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Hmm, ok, then I must be mistaken. all i know is that If i go below 0.25 ohms on my astro the button gets hot, all my contacts and threads are spotless, i use alcohol to clean them. What could it be then?



Carbon buildup on one or more of the contact points (switch, positive pin, 510 connector, including tube threading). What happens is even a micron gap, especially on serious sub-ohming, causes arching that deposits carbon. The higher resistance in the current path causes the heat dissipation.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (8/10/14)

I've just gone through the mod again, with a small scrubbing brush, and vodka, and then the contacts with some ear buds and vodka. I think i spotted the problem area, on the switch, where the pin goes through the body, and makes contact the walls were quite dirty with oxidisation and some carbon build up. mods all back together now, and firing strong with no hint of heat @ 0.25 ohms. Thanks @johan

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (8/10/14)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> I've just gone through the mod again, with a small scrubbing brush, and vodka, and then the contacts with some ear buds and vodka. I think i spotted the problem area, on the switch, where the pin goes through the body, and makes contact the walls were quite dirty with oxidisation and some carbon build up. mods all back together now, and firing strong with no hint of heat @ 0.25 ohms. Thanks @johan


Wow, I am glad I do not go that low....sounds like too much cleaning and scrubbing.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (9/10/14)

This is turning into a very informative thread. lol

I am still using the spring. Have the magnets, but the spring works fine for now so I did not change it. Will probably give her a decent bath this weekend.


----------



## baksteen8168 (15/10/14)

Thanks Guys.

Gave her a good clean with brasso and she hits much harder now. Button still getting hot, but not as hot as before. Will do the magnet upgrade later to see if it fixes the problem.


----------



## K_klops (15/10/14)

Just built a 0.2 ohm coil to test it through on my nemi to see if id have the same problem. Almost instantly after firing, the button heated up extremely quick. I have the spring system and not the magnents. So maybe that plays a role somehow....dont know how tho.


----------



## Tom (15/10/14)

Toothbrush and toothpaste works well too...


----------



## johan (15/10/14)

Replacing the spring with magnets will do absolute nothing to stop the heating problem as neither the magnets nor the spring conducts current. The heat is caused by "improper" contact within the switch mechanism itself - check that the contact surface areas are clean without any carbon deposits, the latter are many a time caused by arching due to named areas not making proper contact over the full surface area.

I had a Nemesis many moons ago, and if I remember correctly their is an adjusting screw inside the switch mechanism, if that thing is not fully secure in the threads it will cause carbon depositing due to arching. Will google and see if I can find a drawing, pic or something.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (15/10/14)

@K_klops & @baksteen8168 if you look at the picture below,* C* screws into *A* and *B* screws into the battery holder. Clean these threads with an alcohol base cleaner (i.e Spirits, commercial contact cleaner etc) including the threads on the battery holder where *B* makes contact with same. If the contact between the treads of *A* and *C* are not fully secure, and/or, if the contact area of *C* doesn't make perfect contact with battery's negative when you press the switch, you will have major heat build up in the switch, and will only worsen over time. Hope this clarify what I'm trying to explain.

From the pic you can clearly see that only* A*, *B* & *C* complete the circuit from the battery's negative, to the rest of the mech, and that the spring (or magnets) are not in the current path at all.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## K_klops (15/10/14)

Thank you soo much @johan, your advice is always greatly appreciated and extremely educational. I clean my nemi quite often and the only reasonable cause I could think of was your advice about the adjusting pin not making a flush connection with the negative post of the battery. Could this also be caused by the plastic wrapping on the efest batteries ? The exposed area at the negative base is rather small for the nemis contact? Or am I pulling at straws

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4 (16/10/14)

Thanks for this. Happened to me for the first time yesterday morning. 
I at first suspected it was a battery problem and pulled it apart. Went and bought a multimeter to test the battery for fear I had shorted it. Read at 4.07v
It wasn't extremely hot, but a lot warmer than normal.

Only put it together again last night as I used my spare mod while I was at work. I am running a 1.2ohm coil in mine but assume the same principle applies regardless of coil size. I only have had my meni for a few months and have never cleaned contacts... now I know!

Appreciate the thread.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (16/10/14)

K_klops said:


> Thank you soo much @johan, your advice is always greatly appreciated and extremely educational. I clean my nemi quite often and the only reasonable cause I could think of was your advice about the adjusting pin not making a flush connection with the negative post of the battery. Could this also be caused by the plastic wrapping on the efest batteries ? The exposed area at the negative base is rather small for the nemis contact? Or am I pulling at straws



It is possible, although I doubt it - you should be able to easily confirm by removing the the negative pin and place on the battery negative.


----------



## baksteen8168 (16/10/14)

johan said:


> @K_klops & @baksteen8168 if you look at the picture below,* C* screws into *A* and *B* screws into the battery holder. Clean these threads with an alcohol base cleaner (i.e Spirits, commercial contact cleaner etc) including the threads on the battery holder where *B* makes contact with same. If the contact between the treads of *A* and *C* are not fully secure, and/or, if the contact area of *C* doesn't make perfect contact with battery's negative when you press the switch, you will have major heat build up in the switch, and will only worsen over time. Hope this clarify what I'm trying to explain.
> 
> From the pic you can clearly see that only* A*, *B* & *C* complete the circuit from the battery's negative, to the rest of the mech, and that the spring (or magnets) are not in the current path at all.
> 
> View attachment 13216



Thanks for the explenation @johan . It seems that C was a bit loose when screwed into A. Tightened it a bit and lo and behold, no more heating up of button. To think that something so small can cause that heat build up is amazing.

Thanks again for the assistance. It is greatly appreciated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (16/10/14)

CYB3R N1NJ4 said:


> Thanks for this. Happened to me for the first time yesterday morning.
> I at first suspected it was a battery problem and pulled it apart. Went and bought a multimeter to test the battery for fear I had shorted it. Read at 4.07v
> It wasn't extremely hot, but a lot warmer than normal.
> 
> ...


Be carefull when you take apart the switch the little locating pin likes getting lost. Also be gentle with the magnets they snap quite easily and shatter if you drop them just right.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4 (16/10/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> Be carefull when you take apart the switch the little locating pin likes getting lost. Also be gentle with the magnets they snap quite easily and shatter if you drop them just right.


 This information would have proven useful the first night I unboxed it!

Battled to get the mod to fit an 18650, only because it was so shiny and didn't notice that the 18500 section could come loose. It was hell tight connected to the 510 connector head so I thought it was one piece. 

A couple of you tube videos later had me stripping it to match the pieces in the video. Clearly the little brass lock pin and the magnets were not included in the "how to blow clouds" tutorial I watched! 

In short, lost the pin, kicked the dog, found the pin in the seat of the couch... Couldn't find second magnet...

I know how magnets work, I think all of us played with them as kids and reversing the polarity. Clearly logic didn't prevail during the hour search for the other magnet. Another you tube video on the magnetic upgrade showed that the magnet washers are in fact singles, and not the thick one with a fancy thin line machined in the middle like I had in my hand the whole time!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Al Ong (6/11/15)

@johan, excellent diagram and explanation. I had an issue with my Nemesis getting hot (body and button). Sometimes "oh shit hot" but most of the time, hotter than a pleasant warm, which it NEVER did when it was new. I keep it pretty clean, but for some reason had neglected the screw, C in your diagram. While cleaning, there was a lot of carbon on it. After wiping it we'll, mod fires just like new! Muchos gracias!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (6/11/15)

Al Ong said:


> @johan, excellent diagram and explanation. I had an issue with my Nemesis getting hot (body and button). Sometimes "oh shit hot" but most of the time, hotter than a pleasant warm, which it NEVER did when it was new. I keep it pretty clean, but for some reason had neglected the screw, C in your diagram. While cleaning, there was a lot of carbon on it. After wiping it we'll, mod fires just like new! Muchos gracias!


And most welcome to the forum. Glad we could help a bit. Happy vaping.


----------

